# Tornamesas Sansui SR 929 sin luz stroboscopica o strobe lamp



## transistor2020 (Mar 24, 2017)

saludos tengo esta reliquia la mejor y mas preciada de la sansui, pero lamentablemente no prende la lampara estroboscopica o lampara de neon, ya que solo le llega a sus terminales 17 voltios de corriente alterna, y segun debe alimentarse a 100 voltios alternos tiene diodos dobldores de voltajes se midieron estan correctos, el transistor que envia señal desde el servo esta ok, ahora no se sie es que no hay señal servo y por eso no se eleva el voltaje o no se en verdad como funciona dicho cirtuito serv. agradeciedo una ayuda aca dejo el service manual completo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2017)

Enciende el neon de encendido ? No hablo del del strobo.

Fijate dónde genera los 100 V con el triplicador


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 24, 2017)

a cual neon te refieres porque todas las demas lucecitas de 45 rpm de 33 rpm y la de donde dice servo control  tambien prenden, ese neon de  donde dice 100 voltios es la stroboscopica que esta en medio del tornamesa la que hace que las rallitas del plato al girar se vean estables, aca te dejo una imagen las que encienden todas menos la de estroboscopica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2017)

Fijate que en la fuente , dónde están los 100 Vdc hay conectado otro neon entre patas 10 y 9 . . .

Bueno , primero corroborá que haya 100 V en la fuente y seguimos !


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 24, 2017)

no hay mas neon solo ese que es el que ilumina el plato al girar  y hace el efecto que se vea quieto las velocidades 33 y 45 rpm, y no hay 100 voltios solo hay 17 voltios alternos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2017)

Por favor medilo en la fuente sobre el capacitor 49


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 24, 2017)

ok mido con respecto a masa o que punto ese condensador son 2 en serie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2017)

No , fijate bien , C49 es uno solo , o medí pata 9 y 5-6 de la fuente.

El doble es C44 y C45


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 24, 2017)

pata 5 o 6 con respecto a la 9 mide 18 AC


----------



## capitanp (Mar 24, 2017)

Que lindo para sacar ese viejo neon y poner dos led azules bien blimblim


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 25, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Que lindo para sacar ese viejo neon y poner dos led azules bien blimblim



tiene mas valor original necesito repararlo que quede original


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2017)

Reemplazá C44 - 45 - 46 - 47 - 48 - 49 

Y revisá los díodos D12 - 13 - 14 - 15

Que son los que generan los 100 Vdc


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Reemplazá C44 - 45 - 46 - 47 - 48 - 49
> 
> Y revisá los díodos D12 - 13 - 14 - 15
> 
> Que son los que generan los 100 Vdc



los diodos estan ok, y los condensadores tambien fueron probados con capachek su esr. mi pregunta tiene algo que ver la frecuencia del servo para que ese voltaje de 100 v ac se manifieste por medio del transistor 19 y 13 que generan puslsos.  es raro mido y mido y todo mide bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2017)

Cortá el impreso con un cutter bien filoso entre C49 y R76 y volvé a medir volteje en C49.

Después se raspa y se le hace una soldadura.

¿ Probaste con otro neon ?


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 25, 2017)

no con otro neon no ya que ese es unico y dificil de conseguir pero igual no prende con solo 17 voltios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2017)

A ver si no está el neon en corto ! 

Probá con otro o desconectalo a ver si aparecen los 100 Vdc


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si no está el neon en corto !
> 
> Probá con otro o desconectalo a ver si aparecen los 100 Vdc



el neon esta desconectado y no hay voltaje y un neon no se pone en corto ya que es un gas interno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2017)

Fijate que no esté quemado el fusible F03 de 0,5 A


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 25, 2017)

todos los fusibles estan ok como mido si hay señal del servo ya que envia señal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2017)

Mediste si logras tener los 100 V


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 26, 2017)

Hola 





transistor2020 dijo:


> todos los fusibles estan ok como mido si hay señal del servo ya que envia señal


 Creo que estas equivocando el analisis​ Por empezar ., desis que no te prende la lampara indicadora en el frente ., en el esquema te las marco con flecha verde​  Aparte ., la alimentacion de los 100v ., te la comuta el trancistor TR 101 ., que habilita la otra face del multiplicador de diodos​ Por lo que se ve en el esquema ., ese trancistor va externo a la placa .,(cableado)​ El trancistor que hace la conmutacion de la lampara es TR19 por el pin 8 de la placa​ Ahora ., ¿¿¿ quien te dijo que un neon No se pone en corto ???., o no se agota el gas (flecha roja)​ Como dice dosme ., fijate si llegan los 100 v., y medi el neon o proba con otro (gas)​


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 27, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  Creo que estas equivocando el analisis​ Por empezar ., desis que no te prende la lampara indicadora en el frente ., en el esquema te las marco con flecha verde​ Ver el archivo adjunto 154806 Aparte ., la alimentacion de los 100v ., te la comuta el trancistor TR 101 ., que habilita la otra face del multiplicador de diodos​ Por lo que se ve en el esquema ., ese trancistor va externo a la placa .,(cableado)​ El trancistor que hace la conmutacion de la lampara es TR19 por el pin 8 de la placa​ Ahora ., ¿¿¿ quien te dijo que un neon No se pone en corto ???., o no se agota el gas (flecha roja)​ Como dice dosme ., fijate si llegan los 100 v., y medi el neon o proba con otro (gas)​




 saludos todas las lamparas del frente encienden son 4 y una que es el strobo la que no enciende por que es la que hace el efecto de ver el platos la velocidad 45 o 33 esa es la lampara  que te coloco aca en una imagen ,no hay 100 voltios solo 17. el transistor lo medi afuera no presenta fugas aparentemente esta bien , no tengo mas lampara para probar y a parte si le colocase una nueva nunca prenderia con 17 voltios. como se si en verdad esta conmutando podrias darme detalles gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola





transistor2020 dijo:


> saludos todas las lamparas del frente encienden son 4 y una que es el strobo la que no enciende por que es la que hace el efecto de ver el platos la velocidad 45 o 33 esa es la lampara  que te coloco aca en una imagen ,no hay 100 voltios solo 17. el transistor lo medi afuera no presenta fugas aparentemente esta bien , no tengo mas lampara para probar y a parte si le colocase una nueva nunca prenderia con 17 voltios. como se si en verdad esta conmutando podrias darme detalles graciashttps://fotos.subefotos.com/8cd3cea9645336a51d487620c89feff9o.jpg


Y buneo .,  no hay dudas., no prende porque no hay 100v alli el problema es la alimentacion de la lampara o sea los 100v ., con 17v no va a encender​


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 27, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> HolaY buneo .,  no hay dudas., no prende porque no hay 100v alli el problema es la alimentacion de la lampara o sea los 100v ., con 17v no va a encender​



hay es donde esta el detalle porque causa no llegan esos 100 voltios ?


----------



## analogico (Mar 27, 2017)

transistor2020 dijo:


> los diodos estan ok, y los condensadores tambien fueron probados con capachek su esr. mi pregunta tiene algo que ver la frecuencia del servo para que ese voltaje de 100 v ac se manifieste por medio del transistor 19 y 13 que generan puslsos.  es raro mido y mido y todo mide bien


no , esos capacitores mideles los  µF


o cambialos 


#12


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 27, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> no , esos capacitores mideles los  µF
> 
> 
> o cambialos
> ...



se midieron con capacheck y estan 100%


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2017)

y... qué tensión hay el el positivo de C48?


----------



## analogico (Mar 27, 2017)

transistor2020 dijo:


> se midieron con capacheck y estan 100%



si mediste solo  el *esr  *entonces no, ademas que son de 47µF o sea casi nada



en el c49 deben aparecer los 100V

y si no debes ir retroceciendo desde ese punto algo falla en ese  multiplicador que no esta generando los 100V 
por ahi debe estar la falla


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola 





transistor2020 dijo:


> hay es donde esta el detalle porque causa no llegan esos 100 voltios ?


Si los diodos lo medis en la placa ., esta malmedido ., al igual que los capacitores ., se tienen que medir afuera​ Aparte ., estas seguro que todo eso que te indico ., "el nenne rubio ., de pelos parados" ., esta medido correctamente  ., o sea esto​


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que en la fuente , dónde están los 100 Vdc hay conectado otro neon entre patas 10 y 9 . . .
> 
> Bueno , primero corroborá que haya 100 V en la fuente y seguimos !





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor medilo en la fuente sobre el capacitor 49





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , fijate bien , C49 es uno solo , o medí pata 9 y 5-6 de la fuente.
> 
> El doble es C44 y C45





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Reemplazá C44 - 45 - 46 - 47 - 48 - 49
> 
> Y revisá los díodos D12 - 13 - 14 - 15
> 
> Que son los que generan los 100 Vdc





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cortá el impreso con un cutter bien filoso entre C49 y R76 y volvé a medir volteje en C49.
> 
> Después se raspa y se le hace una soldadura.
> 
> ¿ Probaste con otro neon ?


 Si no tenes 100v ., es porque ., o no te llega corriente del trafo ., o porque unas de la partes ., que te indico dosme no funciona ., no hay otra causa​


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 27, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola Si los diodos lo medis en la placa ., esta malmedido ., al igual que los capacitores ., se tienen que medir afuera​ Aparte ., estas seguro que todo eso que te indico ., "el nenne rubio ., de pelos parados" ., esta medido correctamente  ., o sea esto​
> Si no tenes 100v ., es porque ., o no te llega corriente del trafo ., o porque unas de la partes ., que te indico dosme no funciona ., no hay otra causa​


 se midio componentes tanto afuera como en placa señores los diodods y todos los filtros estan buenos ya comprobado . el trafo o transformador manda voltaje el mismo voltaje de 18 voltios pero al tener doblador de voltajes se eleva a 100 y no se eleva cual es la causa aun estoy en eso no esta facil hasta no entender dicho circuito como funciona para que el voltaje se manifieste si es o no a traves del servo que envia señales


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola





transistor2020 dijo:


> se midio componentes tanto afuera como en placa señores los diodods y todos los filtros estan buenos ya comprobado . el trafo o transformador manda voltaje el mismo voltaje de 18 voltios pero al tener doblador de voltajes se eleva a 100 y no se eleva cual es la causa aun estoy en eso no esta facil hasta no entender dicho circuito como funciona para que el voltaje se manifieste si es o no a traves del servo que envia señales


 Que el servo funcione o no  ., no es importante (no influiye en nada) ., y no tiene que ver con los 100v​ Si miras el esquema (con atencion y razonamiento)​ Para los 18v ., se ponen los dos bobinados del trasformador en paralelo​ Para la alimentacion del multiplicador de tencion ., se usan los extremos (sin punto medio) ., o sea tenes que tener unos 30v como minimo en el trafo ., NO 18V​ Saca los fucibles de la entrada a la placa ., y medi  POR FAVOR ., entre los extremos y punto medio ., y a ver que voltaje te da por rama​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2017)

Buenas, creo que el esquema en pdf siguiente puede ayudar.

Por lo que veo, independientemente de si el Tr19 recibe señal de servo y "cierra" circuito de neón a masa, en R75-C49 deberían estar los 100v.




Sin responder a las preguntas e indicaciones de *Todos* los compañeros esto se alargará mas de la cuenta y sólo se consigue que esos compañeros, que tienen la mejor de las intenciones, se desentiendan del tema. 
Esto no es a modo de reproche, si no a modo de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 28, 2017)

Hola





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, creo que el esquema en pdf siguiente puede ayudar.
> 
> Por lo que veo, independientemente de si el Tr19 recibe señal de servo y "cierra" circuito de neón a masa, en R75-C49 deberían estar los 100v.
> 
> ...


El problema no esta en el comando ., lo que pasa ., es que en la entrada de el multiplicador tiene 18V​ No hay datos del voltaje del trafo ., pero supongo que deben ser 15v +15v AC ., o sea se alimentaria con mas o menos 30v ., no 18v​ Si la lampara no enciende ., de nada vale que haga la conmutacion ., el servo no interviene ., en la generacion del voltaje​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2017)

Sí, claro por eso comento "independientemente de si cierra Tr19 o no" *deben haber 100v en C49*.
Para que vea claramente que *el problema está de C49 para atrás*. Y hasta que no tenga 100v en el condensador no habrá nada que hacer.
Los 18v supongo lo mide entre masa y ánodo de D12, pero ¿cuanto entre ánodo de D12 y positivo de C45?

Otra cosa, supongo que solo hay un neón (NL101). Que está fuera de placa, como Tr 101. 


Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 28, 2017)

saludos gracias colegas si se que se a alargado el tema pero , es que me tiene loco este equipo , el trafo tiene voltajes entre centro y cada lado 21 voltios ac, y 42 voltios ac  en los bordes. cambien los 2 condensadoresde 10mf x160 v. y no entiendo porque no hay los 100 voltios me tiene desconcertado y lo pero es que los diodos miden bien y los capacitores. he leido sobre el tema de triplicadores de voltaje con diodos pero a este sigo sin entender porque no se eleva a 100.


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2017)

transistor2020 dijo:


> saludos gracias colegas si se que se a alargado el tema pero , es que me tiene loco este equipo , el trafo tiene voltajes entre centro y cada lado 21 voltios ac, y 42 voltios ac  en los bordes. cambien los 2 condensadoresde 10mf x160 v. y no entiendo porque no hay los 100 voltios me tiene desconcertado y lo pero es que los diodos miden bien y los capacitores. he leido sobre el tema de triplicadores de voltaje con diodos pero a este sigo sin entender porque no se eleva a 100.https://fotos.subefotos.com/8c80ff51c12d492f66c346b22f3a988bo.jpg


 Son mas de  2 condensadoresde 10mf x160

   comprobaste la continuidad de las pistas


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 29, 2017)

Hola 





transistor2020 dijo:


> saludos gracias colegas si se que se a alargado el tema pero , es que me tiene loco este equipo , el trafo tiene voltajes entre centro y cada lado 21 voltios ac, y 42 voltios ac  en los bordes. cambien los 2 condensadoresde 10mf x160 v. y no entiendo porque no hay los 100 voltios me tiene desconcertado y lo pero es que los diodos miden bien y los capacitores. he leido sobre el tema de triplicadores de voltaje con diodos pero a este sigo sin entender porque no se eleva a 100.https://fotos.subefotos.com/8c80ff51c12d492f66c346b22f3a988bo.jpg


Bueno asi se empieza el analisis de la falla corectamente​ No cambies componentes por cambiar ., hasta que no encontres el punto de la falla​ Ahora tenes que medir despues de los fucibles en 16 y 17 (corriente alterna)., si seguis teniendo los 42v​ Si lo tenes .,  seguis con el punto que te indico con flechas verdes ., o sea ala salida del fucible en 16  y el emisor de TR101 (corriente continua)​  Si no te da los 42v (o cerca de 42) ., medi entre la salida del fucible en 16 y el colector de TR101​ Tambien medi si en el punto E y 5 tenes 18v​


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 29, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola Bueno asi se empieza el analisis de la falla corectamente​ No cambies componentes por cambiar ., hasta que no encontres el punto de la falla​ Ahora tenes que medir despues de los fucibles en 16 y 17 (corriente alterna)., si seguis teniendo los 42v​ Si lo tenes .,  seguis con el punto que te indico con flechas verdes ., o sea ala salida del fucible en 16  y el emisor de TR101 (corriente continua)​ Ver el archivo adjunto 154889 Si no te da los 42v (o cerca de 42) ., medi entre la salida del fucible en 16 y el colector de TR101​ Tambien medi si en el punto E y 5 tenes 18v​




señores gracias por su colaboracion. el diodoD13 uno de los dobladores de voltaje tenia una fuga y eso que se midio 2 veces , ya la lampara enciende y aunque el voltaje de 17 lo elevo a 32 pero creo que ese es el voltaje alumbra y se ve que el plato gira a sus velocidades normales, y el servo funciona ahora solo queda restauracion de pintura y pulir rallones de la tapa.


----------



## analogico (Mar 29, 2017)

transistor2020 dijo:


> señores gracias por su colaboracion. el diodoD13 uno de los dobladores de voltaje tenia una fuga y eso que se midio 2 veces , ya la lampara enciende y aunque el voltaje de 17 lo elevo a 32 pero creo que ese es el voltaje alumbra y se ve que el plato gira a sus velocidades normales, y el servo funciona ahora solo queda restauracion de pintura y pulir rallones de la tapa.                                  ........SOLUCIONADO



entonces no esta solucionado

lo que mide el tester del diodo es su voltaje de caida

no si rectifica bien a 100 V
asi que quizas los demas tambien esten malos


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 29, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> entonces no esta solucionado
> 
> lo que mide el tester del diodo es su voltaje de caida
> 
> ...



ok pero que diodos le coloco por si acaso el original es 10D2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2017)

Es un díodo rectificador común y corriente para 200 V 1,5 o 2 A 

Ponele 1N5408


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 29, 2017)

ok gracias agradecido voy a colocarle 4 nuevos y vere si aumenta a 100 voltios


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 30, 2017)

el voltaje esta en 20 voltios ac. y 75 voltios mide en corriente DC. me imagino que asi estara bien ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2017)

Debes medirlo en V*dc* , con 75 vamos mejor , yo hubiera cambiado todos los capacitores del triplicador ese . . . todos , además de los díodos !


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 30, 2017)

ok tratare de cambiar todos los capacitores.


----------

